# doesn't really prove a thing.



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a 1969 PP other day. Every one says the PP and PPK/S are jammers with HP. This is a stock old used PP and god knows when cleaned last. Loaded mag with Corbon HP fired fast as I could no problem Tried 2 mag full again no problem went with a mag of Hornady HP chewed those up to. Well here a pistol made before HP that shot them fine along with all ball I tried.
My PPK/S has fired everything I ever tried in it including that Russian junk. That junk even jammed my Bersa. 
Really didn't prove a thing except this PP doesn't mind HP . The Corbon for me ay least was the most accurate of those I fired In slow fire one ragged hole. Made me look good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

No I didn't !!!!!I spend my money on guns and ammo Not silly things like cam or other video junk Hell I have rabbit ears on my TV Don't own a cell phone In fact forbid them in my house. Didn't have a phone for years drove 5 miles to General Store and use pay phone they had out side. 
Only got phone and computer after I became disabiled so we could reach 911 EMT is 10 miles away hospital as such 18 miles real hospital 40 miles. Last trip cost 1200 bucks to real hospital in Lexington. Computer has become my main contact with outside world. I get to town 1 day a week for couple hours . Gro and gun shop . Besides If you seen 1 Walthers PP you seen them all :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gotta mail you an invitation to join the 21st century!


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Nah you and me and alot of others will be flocking to the backwoods if the Shit ever really hits the fan! Figure only the old farmers/hillpeople/******** will be the ones with can goods and wild game. I'll be at my old mans sitting on the generator eating smoked meat guarding the freezers and the fuel.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I got 50+ acres of woods have tree rats,rabbit,turkey, and bambi all over. Had a big buck standing in my yard couple mo. ago My dogs going nuts. But were in pen and coun't reach him. I went out to see what trouble was and their we stood maybe 40' apart Him with a huge rack and me with a PPK/S We were eye to eye for a few sec. I backed into house and went for my then Win. Lever 44 mag. I came back out and he was heading down road. . I now have city water I also have a cistern and a spring fed well. I heat with wood and if need be can go off elec. What can you do it town Buy bottle water and pray the gro store doesn't run out of food? I am no longer able to hunt Friends can Wife can and so can my daugthers. We have a SD group set up fell sorry for city boys that wonder in to our area. Might use them for day labor if they bring enough good looking women. Other wise :shock:


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

> I got 50+ acres of woods have tree rats,rabbit,turkey, and bambi all over. Had a big buck standing in my yard couple mo. ago My dogs going nuts. But were in pen and coun't reach him. I went out to see what trouble was and their we stood maybe 40' apart Him with a huge rack and me with a PPK/S We were eye to eye for a few sec. I backed into house and went for my then Win. Lever 44 mag. I came back out and he was heading down road. . I now have city water I also have a cistern and a spring fed well. I heat with wood and if need be can go off elec. What can you do it town Buy bottle water and pray the gro store doesn't run out of food? I am no longer able to hunt Friends can Wife can and so can my daugthers. We have a SD group set up fell sorry for city boys that wonder in to our area. Might use them for day labor if they bring enough good looking women. Other wise


+++++1


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

When hell hits, I'll just hold up in the zoo. All the meat I can get :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> When hell hits, I'll just hold up in the zoo. All the meat I can get :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Thats good trouble is some of that meat will eat you. They will be hungry to. :-D

What you gone a do when birdflu comes for you.!!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Michael T*

You are one of a kind and that's a good thing. It's good to know there are still people like you out there. As Hank Jr says, "Country boys Will Survive"!!!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Actually, there are lot's of folks like Michael-T out here that still live in and enjoy "the boonies". 

I live in a remote part of the country in a small town of around 2500 people and thoroughly enjoy the complete lack of "modern-day amenities" that this small-town still offers. 

No fast food (junk food) of any kind, no traffic signals, no traffic, friendly neighbors that still wave and talk to each other as they pass by, open-carry is seen almost daily, and best of all, NO LIBERALS!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

You sure you're not from Alaska?!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Yep... Pretty sure. 

As much as I like it here in the Oregon desert, when I retire (in just a few years - YES!) I'm seriously considering relocating to Wyoming. It's much less crowded there - the entire state's population is under 500,000 and the state is very Second Amendment-friendly.


----------

